# Colorado Whitewater 2015 Calendar now available!



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We are selling the calendar on our website and in our store as well. We are donating 100% of the sales ($15 each) to Colorado Whitewater. If you are local stop on in and avoid yourself the shipping costs. 
Colorado Whitewater Calendar - Gifts & Must Have's


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

That's awesome that a photo I shot was chosen for the cover. However, it would have been much more awesome if I had been asked permission to use it first. I think I emailed the photo to the paddler and maybe I told him to feel free to use it as he wishes, I don't remember. But, hopefully I was credited with the shot. KW.


----------

